# Sweet Unnamed Female Golden/Lab Mix at Warner Robins Animal Control, GA



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Crossposted from Lab Forum


























http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13756289


Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever_Mix_
Size: Medium
Age: Adult
Sex: Female
ID: 9-01416

*Notes:*

I'm a pretty and very sweet caramel mix. I've got it all, loving and loyal. I'll be available 5/22 if I'm not claimed. 

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280.

ADOPTION FEE:$89-MALES/$94-FEMALES (includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.
HOURS:M-F, 10-4



*Warner Robins Animal Control*

Warner Robins, GA
478-929-7280
[email protected]


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I hope someone is looking for her or rescues her soon.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

This is not far from me. I will keep an eye on this girl and pull her if she is not adopted. I am on the board at our local Humane society and will see if I can get her in there if needed. Thanks so much for posting the listing!
If anyone else is interested in her let me know as well and I can help transport if needed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Her listing has been removed from Petfinder. I hope that means she has been reclaimed or adopted.
--
Rachel


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a pretty dog!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

I wonder if Gail from Saving Georgia Dogs knows if she was saved.
Gail's email is: [email protected]


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

She was still there when I called yesterday AM. She had to have been claimed or adopted. She was not officially available until yesterday and the shelter is not open on the weekends. I noticed her listing had been removed either early this morning or last night. I checked it around 8-9am


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

I emld. a few friends of mine to see if they know anything about this girl and if or not she was rescued.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Katie
> 
> I emld. a few friends of mine to see if they know anything about this girl and if or not she was rescued.


Thank you Karen. I emailed them but have not heard back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie*

Stephanie:

Kathi answered and said she hasn't heard anything and she is going to email Gail who's on the Saving Georgia Dogs Forum to see if she knows anything about this beauty.

let me know what you hear.

Kathi does lots of transports but does not have a rescue.
Gail helps save lots of dogs but is not a rescue.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Stephanie:
> 
> Kathi answered and said she hasn't heard anything and she is going to email Gail who's on the Saving Georgia Dogs Forum to see if she knows anything about this beauty.
> 
> ...


I will email again. There was no email address on their direct site but there was a link to an email under the dogs information on petfinder. I am assuming this is the correct email. But you know what they say about assuming...........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My friend Gail who is on Saving GA Dogs Forum alot*

My friend Gail who is on Saving GA Dogs Forum alot said:

I believe the dog was actually pulled by Starbright Rescue which is local to Warner Robins.


----------

